# Picked up a nice color..I think..??



## nammlif (Mar 5, 2016)

I picked up this E-Z Seal in a nice dark amber...Questioning if this is a good color for this jar...Didn't know that they made it in this color...Is it a new Reproduction..??..Any help...Thanks in advance


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 5, 2016)

Great color! Seems like everything of value is reproduced, just not sure about E-Z Seal Jars!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 6, 2016)

Interesting, I've never seen one of those before.  I was wondering if it was irradiated, but the colour looks too good for that.  The only other non-legit explanation for the colour I can think of is if a coating was applied, but I'd guess that those coatings can be identified by touch (not positive on this though).  It's certainly a very unusual colour for a jar that normally doesn't have that many variations.  It seems odd that anyone would reproduce an Atlas jar, so I'm pretty sure the jar itself is real.


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Mar 6, 2016)

Looks to be Red Book #114 listed for a quart and pint size. Quart is priced at $50-60, pint $300+. I seriously doubt these have been reproduced, though my red book is #9, or 15 years old. For cross reference it lists base markings of: 7-K-342, 21-K-342, 24-K-342, 29-K-342. Hope yours is the pint sized but looks like a quart from here.... Still one I never saw before either and might have passed up as a repro. My RB#9 lists a wide variety of unembossed repros and the only embossed ones are Mason Patent 1858's and the Lightning Trade Marks which are all over the place and fairly conspicuous. Hope this helps. Jack


----------



## nammlif (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks guys...I borrowed a Red Book#10 and I agree it must be #114 in the quart...base embossed 24-K-342...being a lightning rod collector, jars are not my specialty, but for the price I couldn't pass it up...I'm going to assume it's a good pick-up and a good color...Thanks again everyone...


----------



## botlguy (Mar 6, 2016)

From my perspective of collecting Fruit / Canning jars for 50 years it looks very good and legitimate. I am unaware of any Repros of these. Congratulations.        Jim


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 7, 2016)

The genuine amber Atlas quarts surface fairly often...I've owned several and even dug one once when I was a kid.  I have seen some of the sickly brown ones that are aqua ones that have been irradiated, but this is not one of those and they are pretty easy to pick out.  Nice jar!


----------

